# Canon 5D MkIII - Bulb Mode on screen timer



## Octavian (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Whilst on a club outing night shoot last night I noticed that the 5D MkIII does not display how long the shutter has been open when in Bulb mode on the Live view screen, is there an option to enable this? 
Actually I didnt check the top display but im sure you wouldnt want to be pressing the top display backlight button either during long exposures.

I was recently having a laugh with a fellow club mate a nikon user and his Nikon didnt do this, what do I do now! :-[ 

The Canon 550D shows it why wouldnt a €3,400 DSLR have this? users im sure dont want to be faffing about in the dark with stop watches, phones etc etc.


Cheers for any help,
Regards,
Nick.


----------



## tron (Oct 26, 2012)

Octavian said:


> I was recently having a laugh with a fellow club mate a nikon user and his Nikon didnt do this, what do I do now! :-[


He will laugh back ;D


----------



## tron (Oct 26, 2012)

BY the way I have the 5DMkIII too :


----------



## Octavian (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok I managed to get a hold of the manual during lunch and pages 48 and 172 mentioning Bulb modes and the top display so hopefully the damn thing shows the Exposure time elapsed on the top panel!
Ill take a closer look this evening : fingers crossed!
Nick.


----------



## tron (Oct 26, 2012)

Octavian said:


> Ok I managed to get a hold of the manual during lunch and pages 48 and 172 mentioning Bulb modes and the top display so hopefully the damn thing shows the Exposure time elapsed on the top panel!
> Ill take a closer look this evening : fingers crossed!
> Nick.


And page 172 it is  

Feel free to continue laughing with your Nikon fellow ;D


----------

